# Diamondback Road Carbon Podium 5



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone seen or ridden a Podium 5? All carbon frame, internal cable routing, Shimano 105 components....


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I was REAL close to buying this bike at 1295 from Perf Bike but it ended up having a standard crank when they advertised a compact. Compact was on my list of requirements.


----------



## culaxer15 (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought one and after about 25 miles have discovered what looks to be a crack in the top tube...very disappointed and will be taking it in to performance tomorrow will see what they can do for me. Seemed really nice until I noticed that while wiping it down. Back to the old Cervelo One for a bit it seems.

Update Edit: Performance agreed that the crack was not my fault and gave me a full refund. Really stand up job on their end of things. Now I'm shopping for a new bike once again...


----------

